# Questions what products to use before blow drying and before stylings?



## hazel06 (Feb 9, 2011)

theres so many products out there and im so confused

can some one help

(i have frizzy hair if it helps)

what should a hair routine be after your done washing hair

what products do i use before i blow dry my hair after i dry my hair and after my hair is dryed and i choose to use a heat styling product like a curling iron or hair iron and what do i put on  before the iron. and after the iron .please go into detail because im not good with hair i dont do anything with my hair at all so i dont know anything at all so please go into detail

thanks !!!!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 9, 2011)

If you're using hot tools then you should apply a heat protectant that will do what its title say, protect your hair from the heat. Concentrate on the lengths and only apply a tiny amount, they can be heavy and kill your volume. If volume i nyour hair is a problem, i would definitely use a volumising styling product, i prefer mousse over spray. Again, only use a tiny amount to avoid buildup.

Then for styling after i think you could just use a setting spray, i like Elnett from L'oreal, or Taft setting spray by Schwartzkopf.


----------

